# looking for clomid cycle buddies :-)



## misty2017 (Feb 7, 2017)

hey

in my first 2ww on my 1st cycle of clomid, i have another 2 funded cycles after this.
only 1 follicle on day 10 scan, day 21 progesterone blood test came back at 28.5, nurse said this is fine even tho i've always been told anything over 30.
i didn't ovulate till day 16 so i'm presuming (hoping) the test was to early that's why the lower result.

anybody else cycling at the moment ?
wishing luck to us all x


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi! It sounds likely that progesterone would be lower than expected on day 21 if you didn’t ovulate until day 16 and your result was close to 30.... so it sounds hopeful that you ovulated. It does only take one sperm and one egg, although as we’re painfully aware, getting them together in conditions for fertilisation and implantation is another thing...

How are you feeling? 

I’m on my fifth Clomid cycle on 50mg and it’s day 27. I haven’t been scanned apart from my first cycle but I’ve had a day 21 blood test with 50-60 each time so looks like I’m ovulating but not getting pregnant. Seeing the consultant tomorrow to discuss IVF referral and to ask if we can have more Clomid after next cycle - this would be unmonitored.

Xx


----------



## misty2017 (Feb 7, 2017)

thanks for the reply bob66

i'm feeling fine to be honest, no side effects from the clomid so that was a bonus, the 2ww is the hardest my mind is am i arn't i with every cramp and twinge, even tho i know in my heart that im not  

doctor gave us 3 moths of clomid to try (even tho chances are slim, partner has low sperm count) inbetween us saving for icsi, ( 1 failed funded nhs cycle in 2017) were saving for the refund 3 cycle package to start in oct this year.

how many follicle have you produced on you cycles ? 
good luck with seeing your consultant tomorrow, hope the referral doesn't take long, are you asking for more clomid to take while waiting for the referral ? xx


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey I am on my second month of clomid and had my scan today, as last month they could not find my right ovary. This month (day 12) it looks like I may have already ovulated as there were no folicols on my ovaries but there was some fluid in my left, which is apparently a sign of ovulation. 

Misty I was told anything over 16 showed ovulation so fingers crossed. 

Bobo I hope your IVF referral does not take too long. We did an IVF cycle Dec-Feb but unfortunately it was BFN. 

I did previously fall pregnant on Clomid in Sept/Oct last year but this ended in a MMC at 7.5 weeks. I was gutted when it didn't work first month this time but we are keeping on it, as it is cheaper than IVF!


----------



## misty2017 (Feb 7, 2017)

hey lxp

sorry to heard about your mmc life is so cruel sometimes x

would they not scan you earlier next time so they don't miss it, my clinic scan on day 10. will they give you a blood test to confirm ovulation ?

for the last 3 months i have ovulated fine on my own but they told me to still try the clomid, fingers crossed it works but i know will prob be going straight onto icsi in oct.
xx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi! Thanks.

Misty - I’m glad you’re doing ok. Two week wait can be horrible! 

I was only scanned on my first cycle, where I had one lead follicle and a second one looking like it might go, but Day 21 blood test looked like I only ovulated with one egg, and blood tests suggest similar on all the cycles I’ve done. I’ve got another month of Clomid ready for later in the week. But I’m going to ask if I can have another 3 months worth - I think it depends a bit on the doctor, but I’m hoping that only being on 50mg and having had a break between cycles, she might give me more. 

LXP - I’m really sorry to hear about your miscarriage :-( It sounds like you’re responding well to Clomid - I hope they hadn’t told you to hold off until after scanning?

The doctor said last time that with IVF we’d need to be ready to go within 6 months of referral so that sounds like not much of a wait.


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey ladies 

Luckily we hadn't waited for the scan so I am joining you in the 2ww. They don't want to scan me next month as they have scanned me twice before. 

Bobo the actual ivf cycles are a lot quicker than I thought 2-3 months so could all happen this year for you if Clomid doesn't work!


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi!

Ah LXP that’s good  Barring the not niceness of 2WW but good to have you with us!

We’ve got the IVF referral forms from the consultant and a month to decide whether to go ahead and clinic. And another three months of Clomid.


----------



## misty2017 (Feb 7, 2017)

hi ladies 

lxp- welcome to the dreaded 2ww, wishing you lots of luck and hope if fly's by

bobo- great news today  , do you have a funded ivf cycle or will you have to go private ? 

afm- no symptoms apart from cramps which is normal around this time, AF will defiantly be showing this month  i know the clomid will most prob not work, but its hard not to get your hopes up every month, i find my self wishing the months away, roll on oct for my icsi


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi!

We have a funded cycle of IVF available, but might not go forward with IVF. I’m out for this month - AF arrived.

How are you doing? Xx


----------



## misty2017 (Feb 7, 2017)

hey Hun

sorry to hear that bobo  
I'm bfn as usual, just new it  , well we have 2 more months of clomid, will most prob start straight away on day 2 of this AF , started the bf on proxeed    it helps.
have a consultation with Manchester fertility in June, just need to decide if i want to do the refund package or the multi cycle  
bobo are you starting another round of clomid this month ?


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm sorry bobo. Why do you not think you will try ivf especially if it's funded? 

Sorry misty too fingers crossed for next month xx 

I still have a week to go and I'm symptom watching not that I have any! We are climbing Snowdon today! I test next Saturday x


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi!

Misty - I’m really sorry you’re BFN too. I hope this is a good month for you! The refund package looks good but how does it work if you have a baby on the first round? Presumably you have paid for three rounds but you’d have a baby so they keep the money?

Wow LXP! How did it go? Which route did you take? Could you see anything at the top?! I hope you have a good week...

No we’re not doing more Clomid this month but hopefully next month. We’ve had two big things happen this week. My father in law sadly died which wasn’t entirely unexpected but still a huge shock. And we’ve discovered how different our views are about Down’s syndrome and testing. So we’re going to have some counselling together before more treatment. I’m also not sure how well I would cope with IVF.


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey bobo maybe a month out will help you both to focus on the counselling. I am so sorry to hear about your Father in Law xx

We did the llanberis path it was a lot harder than I thought it would be and aching loads today!


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey ladies 

Hope you are both ok, and that Bobo your OH is doing ok after their Father. 

I had my progesterone blood results back today which showed at 52, so I did ovulate they just scanned me too late. This is something I guess. I am really struggling getting to Saturday to test. I do not feel any different although I am starting to feel like AF is raising its ugly head. I am day 20 now and this time last month I started spotting until day 24 when my period started. I am therefore on the look out whilst keeping my fingers crossed. 

Misty are you taking Clomid again this cycle? It must be near your magic days?!


----------



## misty2017 (Feb 7, 2017)

hi ladies

bobo- sorry to hear about your father inlaw x

lxp- yeah i started them yesterday, scan on the 10th, I'm going to ask for my blood test to be later this month, hopefully will get a better progesterone result, not long for you test now (blows babydust) good luck, the time goes so slow in the 2WW


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey ladies mine was a BFN  

I have spoken to our IVF clinic again and they say if we cycle again before July it will be cheaper as we will not need the pre cycle appointments, tests and scans. In order to cycle I do need to do day 2-5 bloods which I have booked for this Friday as I should start AF tomorrow. I then phone on day one of the next cycle to book in. 

My questions are - should we do IVF again or keep going on clomid? If we do IVF again should I take clomid this cycle if I am having bloods taken? 

Sorry for selfish post - hope you are both ok x


----------



## misty2017 (Feb 7, 2017)

hi lxp

sorry to hear about you BFN  

wishing you all the luck for you next cycle, i would try clomid for a few more cycles then go to IVF if it doesn't work.

bobo- how are you doing, hope your okay.

AFM- day 12 clomid scan tomorrow, so we will see if there is any follies  

ICSI now brought forward to august eeek, going book my consultation for the end of June (never thought i would be this excited to start ICSI again, i keep praying I'm going to be one of them lucky people that falls pregnant before IVF starts


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey how are you lovely ladies doing?


----------



## misty2017 (Feb 7, 2017)

hi lxp

I'm doing okay thank you, had scan which showed 3 follicles so just the waiting game now, I've decided to stop my clomid after this cycle and move on to my icsi in July, would love to start June but have to wait for my medical records to arrive first (takes up to 40 days) but i suppose it will give me a month without any drugs.

do all 3 follicles release on ovulation or just the maturest 2 ?  

how are you doing lxp ? have you decided on the ivf or clomid ?

how are you bobo ?


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey Misty - I am not sure but I think only the two mature follies would release... fingers crossed for you. When can you test? 

AFM - I have decided not to take any drugs this month so I could have my hormone profile taken ready to do IVF in June/July. We are in our fertile window at the moment and really hoping perhaps naively that we may fall naturally! We have done before.....


----------



## misty2017 (Feb 7, 2017)

hi lxp i can test on 26th may  


are you funded any cycles of IVF or do you have to pay private ?
fingers crossed for you Hun, i really hope it happens naturally.


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Privately paying unfortunately


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi! Sorry for my delay replying. How are you both?

We’re doing ok. Almost certainly going to do the IVF and we might squeeze in one more Clomid round while the referral gets processed.

LXP - I’m sorry about your BFN. Here’s hoping for a natural miracle 

Misty - I hope the waiting to test isn’t too awful...


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Evening ladies 

Bobo I'm please you have made a decision to proceed with ivf. Have they said if you need to have a month off or anything re Clomid before you start? Will this be your cycle? 

AFM I normally ovulate on day 12. It's day 14 and my ovulation tests still haven't shown positive..... I just want a crystal ball to tell me when it's all going to work..... if it will work?!


----------



## misty2017 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi bobo, i really hope your last clomid cycle is successfull,   it work before you have to move on to ivf xx

hi lxp, how are you doing ? really hope you've had your positive ovulation test xx

AFM- bfn for me again but pretty much new it would be, I'm okay with it knew it was a long shot. I've decided not to  take my last month of clomid, when i had my day 12 scan this month the nurse found a suspected endometrioma cyst on my right ovary, as far as i know i don't have endo ( no symptoms what so ever). so i have a scan on the 11Th June to check the cyst   they got it wrong, then will go from there, definitely onto icsi at Manchester fertility just unsure on when (hopefully July/august) 
going to give my self some drug free months before all the injections start.

really wish you both all the best and lots of baby dust xx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hi!

LXP I wonder whether you’ve ovulated? Or ovulated but the test didn’t pick it up? I don’t know whether you also just tend to know though...

Misty I’m sorry about your BFN. And the cyst... I really hope it’s clear when you have the scan in June.

AFM the IVF referral forms are going in today and we’ve both got blood tests booked. I think it’s all a bit tight to squeeze in more Clomid now - as a drug free month is probably a good idea. I’m due any day now so still holding on to a tiny bit of hope even though this was a naturally TTC month.


----------



## LXP (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey ladies

Misty I am sorry about your BFN. I am pleased you have a plan - this always helps. I hope your cyst disappears before June. 

Bobo exciting news about your IVF referral going in xx I am also having bloods today ready for our next cycle - hopefully June/July. 

AFM I am struggling at the moment - one of my OH friends has just said she is 6 months pregnant - 6 months!!!! I saw her in January and she would have already been pregnant - she lied to me and said they did not want children.... she was already pregnant and knew what we were going through..... My OH doesn't understand why I am upset....


----------

